# Need Help with Female in Heat - Behavior



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I've been trying to wean myself off this site. But, I need help again......

Summer is just ending the first week of her 3rd heat. She'll be 2 years old next month. Her 1st 2 heats didn't affect her much at all BUT THIS ONE is big time:surprise::. My problem is kinda 2 fold - One, she's not allowed on the bed and that was a battle the first couple of nights...and she's pretty po'd still. No biggie - she'll get used to it in time....

The biggest problem is she's ALERT and ON and not restful, like 16 hours a day:surprise: Sometimes she'll lay in the kitchen (which she never does) and just whine occasionally (which she never does) but it seems like most of the days... she's just staring at me, totally alert like I just asked her if she wants to go play or go for a walk or something..... I pet her and scratch her and tell her it will be ok but she's looking like she's just barely maintaining her sanity the last couple of days. She's not pacing... just laying there staring at me!

It's just a bit much - I can see her so scrambled in her head because of what her body's doing. You know how you can look into your GSD's eyes and the communication vibe is there?.... That's short circuited right now and sometimes... when she's just laying by herself in the kitchen and I check on her - she looks like she doesn't even know me - or looks at me out of the corner of her eye - like, don't even come near me right now....:surprise:


Is there anything I can do to help mellow her out for the next week or so? Extra exercise - more food (to get her full and nap more) or any herbal thing for dogs that helps mellow them? Could she get so out of her mind that she might bite me if I approach her when she's giving me one of those "sideways looks"?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never had a bitch in heat bite me. Sometimes they are actually a little more affectionate. I just treat them like normal. It's only a couple of weeks. Really, just a few days of standing heat when things might be more intense. It's boot camp, you can do anything for 3 weeks. Tough it out.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> I have never had a bitch in heat bite me. Sometimes they are actually a little more affectionate. I just treat them like normal. It's only a couple of weeks. Really, just a few days of standing heat when things might be more intense. It's boot camp, you can do anything for 3 weeks. Tough it out.


Thanks Selzer - I was hoping you would post as I know you have lots of experience with this stuff.

I can and will tough it out. Just wondering how much she may not "be herself" in the next 10 days or so.... when I've had enough, I tell her to leave me and "go laydown" - she does with her back turned to me.

I'll just do what I would normally do then.... If she's too much on me - I'll send her to her spot. It's just that she's never given me these looks before like she's _possessed ... lol, but I guess she is....:surprise:

I know she would never turn on me - but I've never gotten that "off me" look either from her. I did over ride that this afternoon and just now tonight and she went to her spot but she's grumbling and whining about the whole thing..... somebody needs to make Midol for dogs....


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

When my girls are in heat they actually get a lot more crate time. Unfortunately it's the only way I can keep an eye on them to make sure accidents don't happen, and keep them off furniture and the such. My house gets covered in old blankets but... It is confusing to the dog if they are usually allowed on furniture and then not allowed. They don't understand the reasoning. So covers on the couch or I keep them occupied on the blanket covered floor. 

My girls also get more affectionate. A little more vocal and whiny. I notice the biggest difference when trying to work them. Sometimes they are just "off". For the most part it's just a lot more management on my part. I still treat them like normal. I take it a little easier on training and don't try to teach anything new, but they still work.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage used to get whiney and grumpy when she was in heat. She clearly wasn't happy or comfortable, and since she was a vocal dog anyway, she let me know about it. She usually camped out in a chair (covered with towels) with her ears pasted back. Soon as her heat was over, she was back to normal. I agree with Sue. You just have to tough it out!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Bach* PET *Rescue Remedy "Alcohol Free" may help: Amazon.com : Bach Rescue Remedy Pet - 20 ml : Pet Supplies (others may contain alcohol or xylitol so *READ LABEL*) 

May be available at a local health food store (NOT GNC).

Moms


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Sounds like this is just par for the course. I got caught off guard because her first 2 heats were very mild. The AST I owned years ago had very mild heats. Today looks to be another weird day for her but I have a nice knuckle bone in the freezer and that should make her happy and keep her occupied for a couple of hours. 

Yesterday it rained all day and we were stuck inside and I think that coupled with her worst heat day got her down. It's gotta be rough for them though - they live so in the now and can't understand that it will be all better soon.

Thanks for the recommendation on the Bach. Too late for this heat I think but I may order some for the next time. Amazon sure likes me since I got this dog.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi SV,
I was just reading my Dog's Naturally Magazine when I noticed an add for another company that manufactures flower essences'.

When I looked them up, they prepare a special formula (listed under "Intact & Breeding Dogs") called "Edge Off" which was specifically created for heat cycles! This one would probably be better than the Bach for her next heat.
Aldaron Essences' Edge Off flower essence formula for moody, grumpy, anxious, hormonal girl dogs

Moms


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So your bitch comes into heat, you throw her butt on the floor or in a cage.... I'd expect that to have an impact on her mood. (as in what the heck's this about?) Why not get doggie diapers and keep the routine as it normally is? With the exception of the need to curtail any romance that you might not intend. Only issue I've found to date with heat cycles was one animal that developed a bad case of false pregnancies. About 6 to 8 weeks after her heat cycle, she became grumpy (to other dogs). No other dog belonged on this earth. But the heat cycles themselves didn't lead to moodiness - maybe some air-headed tendencies in one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use doggy diapers when I let an in-heat bitch up in the house, and then they can be on whatever furniture is normal. Keeps the routine pretty much normal. Except, if you use doggy doors, then you have to keep the baby gate closed to the doggy door, or she will go outside and pee in her diaper, and even laced with an overnight kotex, that thing will not hold pee. So, then she has to let you know she wants to go out, AND you have to remember to pull the diaper off. 

The good thing is, when you bring her back in, and you are at the baby gate, all you have to do is say, "we have to get your dietey back on, and she waits nicely until it is in place, so that's easy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> So your bitch comes into heat, you throw her butt on the floor or in a cage.... I'd expect that to have an impact on her mood. (as in what the heck's this about?) Why not get doggie diapers and keep the routine as it normally is? With the exception of the need to curtail any romance that you might not intend.



Not sure if this is to me or not. I've used doggy diapers, I have about ten of them. Used them with my previous girls. I find them to be a big PITA. Easier for me to just throw some blankets out. Either way, yes they get more crate time. I have four dogs. Two of them are males and I work full time. It's not worth the risk. I have not had an "oops" litter yet and I don't plan on starting now. My dogs don't view their crates as punishment. So yes, the female in heat gets more crate time, but also a lot more one on one time. At this point we've worked out a pretty solid system that works for us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine get more kennel time. Same difference.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

My current female, still intact and a former breeding bitch, gets actually more affectionate. I do use the "panties", like a diaper with velcro tabs, and you put a pad inside. Jade's former owner told me she would never leave a diaper on... She gave Jade to me when she was 5 years old, I've had her for nearly three years, and she has worn diapers through all her heat periods since I've had her. She doesn't get on furniture, but she does get on my bed, and there hasn't been a problem at all. Again, though, as someone mentioned you have to remember to take the diaper off to go outside or she will pee with it on--been there, done that, lol. At least they're washable! Also, look for a PM.

Susan


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

My bitches are currently in heat so it must be that time of year. They don't bleed enough to matter. A few drops to wipe off the wooden floors. 

I'd say they are more clingy and less interested in training. They'll work, but are, like someone said, a bit off somehow. 

It is a pretty short duration every six months, so I just get through it and move on. Never had a bitch get more aggressive to me. Grumpier maybe but not nasty. They are in general more affectionate and clingy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I just crate mine more when they are in heat. I have never had a change in temperament because of it. They are already used to rotating since not all my girls get along so all it means is they don't get to sleep on my bed. Have had dogs tear up the diapers so don't use them anymore.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch when she goes into heat becomes very "lovey-dovey"...as my BIL says.....he also wishes she was in heat all the time.

She keeps herself cleaned up.... so blood spots are not a problem of any significance. The only time she drips any blood is when she gets up quickly to alert or something similar.

SuperG


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've done the same for Butters, sans the crate thing. (I use the same "crated overnight" thing that I always have) she gets a bit clingier and pees a bit more, but that's about it. I just leave towels lying around the house as well. We tried some of my old boxer briefs + thick overnight pads, but it was a hassle, so we just stuck with the towels. She's not very messy anyways.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Augustine said:


> and pees a bit more,


Forgot that.....I wonder if they are doing their version of marking/advertising?


SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah.... Summer seems to be doing a little more that marketing and advertising. Yesterday and today, she's doing something that's really worrying me. She's lingering at certain places along the fence that she could possibly jump (2 corners & gate). This is new behavior.

She's never in the yard unless I'm out there but I'm usually working in the shop with the door open and don't have eyes on her every second. She's so hyper and alert still. Today is day 9 of her heat.

I have 10 & 20' long lines I guess I'll have to have her on for a while or keep her in the house. Does anyone know when this actual "drive" may end and she will lose the urge to maybe hop the fence? Thanks!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Does anyone know when this actual "drive" may end and she will lose the urge to maybe hop the fence? Thanks!


My understanding is when a bitch is capable of being impregnated ....when the discharge lightens from the beginning blood red to a straw colored/pinkish tan..she is willing to accept a dog's advances and can be prone to a bit of "flirting". I believe this occurs somewhere during the middle of the heat cycle. I'm certain the breeders in here will know considerably more than what I posted.


SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks SuperG. Hopefully a breeder will post. The drops have changed between yesterday am and today from blood red to pink with some seemingly pale pink to clear drops and she's drinking a bit more water.

Hard to describe, but you'd have to know this female to know that nothing is a surprise with her - at 2 years old, she still spends a great part of her day outside trying to jump and "fly" to catch birds and she makes it up to the 6' height jumping trees and using the fence to try to get squirrels.

I love her to death but even though she's my 3rd GSD in this yard/house - she's just so full of life and energy and testing boundaries.... way more than the males over the years.... LoL - got a female because they're mellower and I'm older.... yea, right.... that's what I get for taking a man's advise.:wink2:

This dog reminds me of myself (when I was younger) and my acquired nickname was "Trouble" according to the tattoos on a couple of my X's lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you would compare her to a horny teenager on house arrest, you may get an idea of her mood status.  She is ready for the boys nut can't so this affects her. Deja is cranky and super alert in these days. It'll pass and then you forget about it until it is that time again.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> If you would compare her to a horny teenager on house arrest, you may get an idea of her mood status.  She is ready for the boys nut can't so this affects her. Deja is cranky and super alert in these days. It'll pass and then you forget about it until it is that time again.


LOL - That's pretty much what I thought. I'm just wondering if the avg heat lasts 21 days, and she's in day 9 - Isn't there just like 3 phases?

First week - bleeding no interest, Second week RED FLAG, hopefully Third week - waning interest and getting back to normal?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No female follows the same routine. Some ovulate and are ready to breed, thus much more flirty, early in their cycle. Some towards the middle and some more at the end of the 3 weeks. Then you have to ones that would probably breed for almost the full three weeks and only an experienced male will say, "nope, not ready".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

lhczth said:


> No female follows the same routine. Some ovulate and are ready to breed, thus much more flirty, early in their cycle. Some towards the middle and some more at the end of the 3 weeks. Then you have to ones that would probably breed for almost the full three weeks and only an experienced male will say, "nope, not ready".


This. A friend of mine swore she had a bitch that needed to be mated before she bled at all, and then she would have a full heat cycle, and whelp a litter. And she said another bitch was bred on day 28, and whelped. 

Mine mostly have a 3-week heat cycle, and they go into standing heat -- where they will flag their tail and stand for the mail, somewhere in the middle of the cycle. 

Other than being a bit more clingy and affectionate, I really do not see a lot of strange behavior with my bitches. They, of course, are a bit playful with the boys, and maybe a bit more bitchy with the girls.


----------

